# Happy B-Day Rude Dogg



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Have a good one and thanks for the help you have given.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*Happy B-Day RuddeDogg*

Hope ya have a good one bro, Jr and I wish ya the best.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Doggie, happpy birthday.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Happy Birthday*

Have a good one.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Happy Birthday RuddeDog!!!*

Have a GREAT one and enjoy your special day!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Dogg.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yo Doggie!!!*

Happy Birthday to you!! Go figure, you and BossDogg back to back!! Have a great day!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Have a good one Dogg!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Man.. It's Friday..*

Have a great b-day and a most enjoyable weekend. Hope you get some line wet'n in.. 

Enjoy.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dogg!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

have a great one Dogg. my best to you


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Dog.

Hope ya have a good one.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dogggggggggggggg!!!!! 

TM62


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey thanks*

Hey thanks guys. Didn't do too much today. Workin the night shift all week end. Thanks again.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

****Happy b-day to the Rudde dogg family****


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Happy belated one Dogg


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

happy b-day B-dogg!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Happy b day Dogg


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*


----------

